# New Cyclone Shop Vac Design



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I made a quick-and-dirty cyclone hybrid shop vac combo but I never liked the imbalance between the 16 gallon receptacle that never has any debris and the 5 gallon bucket that fills up right away. The obvious solution is to swap the two receptacles so the 5 gallon bucket holds the shop vac and the 16 gallon receptacle receives the fall-out from the cyclone. This version is very inexpensive too. Scrap plywood, the cyclone. misc hardware from the scrap bin and the bucket. Less than $30 not including the shop-vac , I need to seal everything up but otherwise its done.

Behold:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The capacity was always my concern ....*

Even the largest 3 HP cyclones don't have a large capacity container. If you are just collecting "dust" it's probably not an issue, BUT if you are running a planer, it will fill up way too soon. I guess the answer is NOT to run the planer through the cyclone and because the chips are large, they won't clog the shop vac filter. This is assuming you don't have a full size dust collector like the Harbor Freight? :sad2:
Because I was starting a drywall project I got a Dust Stopper separator from Home Depot, about $40.00. I shortened the connector hose to about 12" or so to conserve floor space and prevent it from tipping. Tall things tend to tip over. So, I plan to make a dolly to support both the shop vac and the Dust stopper. I'll remove the shop vac casters which are among the cheapest on the planet....
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dustopp...Fem_QFf7GN-sGoAzBChoCpYEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

The 3hp collectors I look at have 55 gallon drums under the cyclone. If your planer's output doesn't clog your single stage collector's filter then your experience is much different than mine. And yes, it's an alternative to a real dust collector for those of us that lack means, space and power.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You are correct!*

I never really read the product descriptions, but the drop canister just "looked" too small. Come to find out they claim to be 55 gal capacity:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441







P89DC said:


> The 3hp collectors I look at have 55 gallon drums under the cyclone. If your planer's output doesn't clog your single stage collector's filter then your experience is much different than mine. And yes, it's an alternative to a real dust collector for those of us that lack means, space and power.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> ... BUT if you are running a planer, it will fill up way too soon. I guess the answer is NOT to run the planer through the cyclone and because the chips are large, they won't clog the shop vac filter....


Just as any power blade tool, planer's generate dangerous sub-micron dust particles that are proven to be a health hazard. The idea that somehow proper dust collection isn't needed is wrong yet I noticed you made that claim several times. If you're interested in your long term health perhaps more time learning and less time making flippant responses wood serve you well?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You're kidding, right?*



P89DC said:


> Just as any power blade tool, planer's generate dangerous sub-micron dust particles that are proven to be a health hazard. *The idea that somehow proper dust collection isn't needed is wrong yet I noticed you made that claim several times*.* If you're interested in your long term health perhaps more time learning and less time making flippant responses* wood (would) serve you well?



Well Pal, you better have those quotes handy because I've never said such a stupid thing. :| And the "flippant remark" comment was not appreciated as you will tell IF you continue to read on..... seems to me YOU have not done your proper research search and it would be in your best interest to do so. 


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/

I've even started a thread about dust collection in my shop AND I have 4 shop vacs and 2 Jet 1100's on mobile bases AND a Jet AFS100 for over head air filtration, AND overarm blade dust collector on my table saw, AND I referenced the Bill Pentz site more than anyone on the forum. Look for my username in the dust collection forum and you'll find 13 responses on page 1 alone and there are 42 other pages, AND I was instrumental in having "Dust Collection" in it's own separate forum, back when.:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/we-got-place-dust-collection-22456/



Bring it on Bud. You are obviously confusing me with someone else here. 



https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


 




 


 Attached Thumbnails 























I am as interested in good dust collection as anyone here, and have used considerable energy and innovation in that end. I have said that short of a 5 HP Cyclone and 6" suction pipes with a 14" or larger fan like the Pentz site suggests it will require to extract the fine and most harmful dust, that most home shops will NOT go to that extent which does NOT mean I'm not in favor of doing all that one can afford to collect as much dust as possible.
https://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/equipment.cfm#BasicComponents

:vs_cool:


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Add a Fast Cap hose reel and some pool hose and you will have a dust collection system that doesn't need to be pulled around and sat backup straight bumping in to everything in the shop. I used to do that.

The Fast Cap reel and the pool hose has made dust collection fun and easy for a small garage shop. I can get 25 feet of pool house out and reeled back in so fast it's not a issue to get it out and then get it rolled backup. Been using it for 2 years. The Dust Deputy makes the fine dust go into the bucket and the air that goes to the shop vac filter is almost 99% clean. I only clean my filters now once a year or so and that is just opening it up and looking at it. GRIN! 

My old shop system was fixed with dampers and contacts that controled switches. It was nice having a bigger shop where I could make a fixed system but the hose on a reel system works great for single machine hook ups and portable woodworking. My shop tools are all on wheels. I pull tools out of a parking spot and use them and then wheel them back in when done with that operation. Setup and take down in a few minutes with the reel setup. Just a new idea to throw out there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wasn't wrong after all.....*



woodnthings said:


> I never really read the product descriptions, but the drop canister just "looked" too small. Come to find out they claim to be 55 gal capacity:
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441


This 3 Hp cyclone has a 35 gal collection drum, smaller, just as I suspected:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-3-HP-Portable-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0862

This 2 HP cyclone as well:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440


Only when you get to a 5 HP unit and $2700.00 do you get a 55 gal collection drum:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-5-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0442


Here's the other issue with a 55 gal steel collection drum. Its will be too heavy to move when it's full of chips and saw dust unless you use a hand truck AND better not need to go up or down stairs:
 Attached Thumbnails:vs_cool:


Even at 1/2 full, my 30 gal cardboard drum is quite heavy and I have a 15 step trip down to ground level where I can empty it:


----------

